# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Limite cilindrata auto per evitare controllo fiscale

## p.prandoni

Salve a tutti! 
Vorrei porvi questo quesito: qual'è il limite di cilindrata (riguardante le autovetture) oltre il quale l'Ade può effettuare controlli?
Ero rimasto sopra i 3.000 di cilindrata, ma oggi un mio cliente che ha un auto con cilindrata 2990 mi ha riferito di essere stato fermato dalla guardia di finanza mentre era in strada (posto di blocco) e che ha subito il controllo tramite il quale gli hanno chiesto informazioni per effettuare poi maggiori indagini.
Guardando sul sito dell'Ade non ho trovato nulla in merito, ma su alcuni siti su internet ho visto che con il nuovo redditometro i controlli potranno essere fatti anche sui contribuenti con autovetture con cilindrata superiore ai 2.000. Ma è vero?
Dove posso trovare informazioni valide e soprattutto scritte che parlino di questo limite?
Aspetto vostre notizie!

----------


## paolab

mi dispiace deluderti "molto" ma non esiste nessun limite di cilindrata!! Ad esempio ora è scattato il nuovo redditometro, ne avrai sentito parlare in questi giorni... non conta la cilinfdrata... qualsiasi autovettura viene presa in considerazione 
per approfondimenti in generale sulle problematiche auto-fisco devi guaradre alla pagina: Auto & Fisco

----------


## p.prandoni

> mi dispiace deluderti "molto" ma non esiste nessun limite di cilindrata!! Ad esempio ora è scattato il nuovo redditometro, ne avrai sentito parlare in questi giorni... non conta la cilinfdrata... qualsiasi autovettura viene presa in considerazione 
> per approfondimenti in generale sulle problematiche auto-fisco devi guaradre alla pagina: Auto & Fisco

  E' vero, nel nuovo redditometro si guarda tutto, ma ho provato a controllare sul link che mi ha proposto e mi parla di accertamento sintetico nel caso di auto di grossa cilindrata: ma con "grossa cilindrata" cosa si intende?

----------


## nadia

Tutte le auto ci rientrano, indipendentemente dalla cilindrata. È' chiaro che più alta e' la cilindrata più alto e' il rischio

----------


## p.prandoni

> Tutte le auto ci rientrano, indipendentemente dalla cilindrata. È' chiaro che più alta e' la cilindrata più alto e' il rischio

  Grazie mille delle risposte! Ok col redditometro rientrano tutte.. ma se ci sono dei posti di blocco dell'Ade con quali auto possono farmi storie (ovvero con quale cilindrata)?
Ve lo chiedo perchè il mio cliente ok ha una bella macchina ma la stessa auto oltre ad avere un 3mila di cilindrata ha anche un 2mila.. Secondo lui gli hann chiesto informazioni e l'hanno tenuto fermo per parecchio proprio perchè aveva un'auto di grossa cilindrata.. e visto che vorrebbe evitare spiacevoli inconvenienti cambiando macchina mi chiedeva sotto quale cilindrata poteva andare in giro tranquillo..
Sapete dirmi qualcosa?

----------

